# Floating stools for 3 weeks, should I be concerned?



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

So I saw my PCP regarding the consistent floating stools, she ran a cbc, iron (I used to be anemic) folate, b12, carotene, vitamin D, as well as a complete metabolic panel and everything came back normal. She referred me to see a gastroenterologist, but I'm just wondering if it's necessary if those blood tests came back normal. I've been tested for celiac in the past and have already had a colonoscopy 4 years ago, also clear.

Anyone else experience floating stools all of the sudden, without any cause?

I feel fine. I will get indigestion most days but usually doesn't last long. I burp a lot, but I also have post nasal drip so curious if that is just making me swallow more air and not realizing it? Maybe more due to the weather changes?

Appreciate any insight or advise! Thank you!


----------



## agreenie (Apr 7, 2021)

Burping a lot is your big clue, I think! There's two main ways that feces floats: either it has a lot of fat in it (concerning stuff, but your bloodwork works show that's happening) or it has a lot of gas in it. Gas gets trapped in stool as the large intestine dries it out, just like it gets trapped between the stool and the intestinal wall and becomes flatus. Post-nasal drip also 100% causes you to swallow more air because it isn't filling the esophagus like a bolus does, but it still has to be cleared by the throat every so often.

I can't say it's definitely just gas, but it sounds to me a whole lot like it's gas. I get floaters too when I'm battling bloating.


----------

